# BYU crashes at 170 mph



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

See message below.


----- Forwarded Message ----
*From:* Kelly Hales <[email protected]>
*To:* Utah EV Group <[email protected]>
*Sent:* Fri, August 20, 2010 11:23:36 AM
*Subject:* 

Well bad news from Bonneville. The streamliner ended up on it's roof at about 170 MPH (pro drivers estimate, can't get our data out yet). Thankfully the driver is just a bit bruised. No records this year. I'm afraid it's back to the drawing boards a bit. Fish tailed at that speed, will be looking hard at the CG, weight placement, and downforce.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Well bad news from Bonneville. The streamliner ended up on it's roof at about 170 MPH





major said:


> I predict they will go faster.


I was right about going faster. But didn't see that coming. Bummer  Glad the pilot is o.k. Machines can be repaired. 

That's racing.

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

More info and vid. 

http://www.byustreamliner.com/homepage/tiki-view_blog_post.php?postId=44


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Major for the link.

Shame it flipped but all considered seems it turned out well.


----------

